
Ask HN: What are some client side hacks you use on a website? - rebelhit
By client side hack I mean bypassing a restriction of a web application through a client side modification (bypassing the JS code or modifying the html form).
======
octosphere
> Or modifying the html form

You used to be able to send a POST request containing a comment for sites with
comments disabled, and the comment still got submitted for the article. Newer
versions of Wordpress don't let the comment through anymore. You used to be
able to spam the admin area of Wordpress against the admin's wishes.

------
quickthrower2
I sometimes hack the site I work on at work to do things more quickly than
possible in the UI. Just writing commands into the F12 console.

------
Raed667
uBlock "element picker" just works so well that i barely have to use any code
to remove restrictions

------
mikaelmello
Manually inspecting and removing the paywall in a few obscure sites.

